# BSNL dataone....incoming call alert!!!!!!!



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello ppl...

i use BSNLs Dataone broadband connection..... and i wanna know whether it is possible to detect an incoming call on the phone line.... so that an incoming call alert can be given to the user.... are there any softwares to do such thing??

Thanks in advance.......

Subject edited; drgrudge


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 22, 2005)

Dude why the necessity for such a software
You see unlike dial up u can surf the net and also use the phone simultaneously with BSNL DataOne


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

i know that we browse the net as well as talk on the phone simultaneously when using BSNLs Broadband..... but i was just curious to know whether one could detect incoming call alerts......


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 22, 2005)

hmm.. you want a call waiting activated? 
There is a number to get that activated, it's provided for free now.  

Just call the "Customer care" and ask them what's that number. You get beep sound when you get the calls.


----------



## Charley (Jul 22, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> hmm.. you want a call waiting activated?
> There is a number to get that activated, it's provided for free now.
> 
> Just call the "Customer care" and ask them what's that number. You get beep sound when you get the calls.



What r u talking about ??     

He needs a software that informs when a call is being recieved. 

Call waiting option is one which alerts u on the phone that somebody else is trying to reach u on the same number while ur engaged in another 
conversation 

Check this website, lots of sharewares and some freewares.

*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/incoming-calls.html


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

i was not talking about call waiting....

i hav the ADSL modem and a computer... i wanna know when there is an incoming call by a alert message displayed on my computer...........

is it possible to answer that call using my computer without having to use the phone???


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

@drgrudge...

u shudnt hav changed the subject....


----------



## siriusb (Jul 22, 2005)

I am not sure if this is possible because adsl modems and the phone operate at different frequencies which is taken care of by the splitter.
However, you could buy a voicemodem, connect your phone line to the line jack and connect your phone to the phone jack. Now you can use your modem to make and receive calls. I haven't tried this, but I have a pretty good feeling it could work.


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

i dont wanna use a dialup modem..... there are number of softwares available that can be used identify incoming calls , provide caller ids and also attend those calls using PC.....

is it possible to do the same using ADSL connection??


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 22, 2005)

vijay_v said:
			
		

> i was not talking about call waiting....
> 
> i hav the ADSL modem and a computer... i wanna know when there is an incoming call by a alert message displayed on my computer...........
> 
> is it possible to answer that call using my computer without having to use the phone???


LOL.. so this is the thing you need... you should have been more clear.., so what is lost now? I will change the subject again (even you could have done that).

Title edited agian.. I was confused that time when I posted.


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

@drgrudge....

this time u did not answer my question.....


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 22, 2005)

vijay_v said:
			
		

> @drgrudge....
> 
> this time u did not answer my question.....


LOL... I dont know the stuuf that you need and I dont google for them in case it's not for me (like some other members might do).


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> LOL... I dont know the stuuf that you need and I dont google for them in case it's not for me (like some other members might do).



even i dont do anything that doesnt profit me in one way or other.....
and i dont compel anyone to do so....

but ppl who know how to do it... reply back....


----------



## Charley (Jul 22, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Title edited agian.. I was confused that time when I posted.




for what reason did u have to edit a post ...  

Next time read carefully bfore u post[hope u remember that when u pointed ur finger at me]......


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 22, 2005)

u ppl are deviating from the topic....


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 22, 2005)

Tried Phone Dialer pro ?????


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 25, 2005)

phone dialer pro requires a Dial-up modem..... i wanna hav the same functionality but from a ADSL modem....


----------



## siriusb (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey vijay_v, just answer this Do you have a splitter installed with ur adsl setup? Seeing that most of the connections are adsl and not adsl-lite, let me assume that u do have a splitter installed.
Since the primary function of the splitter is to split the telephone freq from the adsl freq, ur adsl modem doesn't have the capablity to receive or to send any telephone calls. This should explain why I previously suggessted a voice modem as the only answer.


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 25, 2005)

all the ADSL connections have a splitter... 

so do u say that it is not possible to know when there is a incoming call on the phone just by using the ADSL modem??


----------



## selva1966 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a software.


The phone will RING when incoming call comes to draw our attention and we have attend it


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 26, 2005)

couldnt you get more satirical than this.....


----------



## anubhav_har (Jul 26, 2005)

I think you cannot do that since the splitter is in place. The work of the splitter is to differentiate the phone and Internet frequencies


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

vijay_v said:
			
		

> i use BSNLs Dataone broadband connection..... and i wanna know whether it is possible to detect an incoming call on the phone line.... so that an incoming call alert can be given to the user.... are there any softwares to do such thing??



*Didnt u check the link I gave? Of those I tried one of the freeware software and it really worked.

**
**
*


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 26, 2005)

i did check the freewares provided in tht link.... but they need a Dial-up modem...... not a ADSL modem...


----------

